# DS #XXXX: Henry Hatsworth in the Puzzling Adventure (Europe)



## Chanser (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4679^^


----------



## beethy (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah jesus no way. This month is toooooo gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood. 
Thanks scene dudes. I'm gonna have enough games to play for a few months now.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice, after Pokemon Platinum we get this!
More info in this topic.


----------



## Zamo (Mar 17, 2009)

Been looking forward to this for a long time. And I agree, there are too many good games this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Oops, double post


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah.. this looks good. And I'm still hooked up on GTA:CW.. great month indeed


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 17, 2009)

... This is craziness. Platinum first, and a few minutes later, this pops up. DAMN YOU COLLEGE, YOU TIME-WASTER YOU! T.T


----------



## berlinka (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow! I was just searching for this one!


----------



## shamantimk (Mar 17, 2009)

This is great, gonne try it soon


----------



## Joey90 (Mar 17, 2009)

Damnit why do all the good games come out at once.

Means I just don't play them as fully as I should.


----------



## Aether (Mar 17, 2009)

Joey90 said:
			
		

> Damnit why do all the good games come out at once.
> 
> Means I just don't play them as fully as I should.



Indeed! so many good games at once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know where to start!


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 17, 2009)

is this one early to? woah, great games before there release date is for the win.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 17, 2009)

This is the month of gold releases, it should be remember for the next generations and we should celebrate it annually.
This Puzzling Adventure is a true gem


----------



## pitman (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope the combination between the puzzle and the platforming is good.
I don't usually like games that I have to switch from d-pad to stylus.
It's TEA TIME !!!


----------



## Peer (Mar 17, 2009)

Doesn't work on my Supercard MiniSD.  2 white screens on startup.


----------



## jdevil99 (Mar 17, 2009)

Same here, white screen top and bottom. Using DSTT


----------



## liquidsnow2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Not working with M3 DS REAL latest firmware...


----------



## azazeal (Mar 17, 2009)

White screens on cyclo as well.


----------



## demitrius (Mar 17, 2009)

Confirming doesnt work on M3 Real


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 17, 2009)

anyone tested it on Acekard 2 (AKAIO1.4.1)


----------



## GameJerk (Mar 17, 2009)

White screens on R4 as well...


----------



## Youkai (Mar 17, 2009)

well it seems the game developers are now as far as to protect every game for like one day or something XD

maybe there will be a time when the developers are good enough to protect the games so good that there won't be any flashcard that get them to run and no code that makes it run again XD


----------



## misticknight (Mar 17, 2009)

yerptried on AKIAO 1.4.1, and its not working, i get the white screen.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 17, 2009)

Early Euro dump, shame I still have to wait for my retail to arrive.  Anyway as always I'm too impatient to wait so I gave it a go.  Not working on CycloDS...shit first GTA now this!

Tried it on my Mrs Acekard2 and two white screens.

Oh well if there is no fix then at least I'll have the actual version...still....grr.

I guess tea time has been prosponed.


----------



## fathawg (Mar 17, 2009)

@ white screens on DSTT running YSmenu


----------



## RanmaFreak (Mar 17, 2009)

White Screens on my R4 w/ YSMenu

Oh well. I'll just have to wait a little longer I guess before I get to play it. It's going to be awesome though. One of the few games I've been looking forward to recently


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 17, 2009)

Doesn't work on R4 with ARM7 patch...


----------



## unduthegun (Mar 17, 2009)

Doesn't work with cyclods nor no$gba neither, maybe it's a bad dump?


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 17, 2009)

No dice on M3 real or R4.


----------



## zensure (Mar 17, 2009)

Not working on Supercard MicroSD Lite.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 17, 2009)

Well crap I was really looking forward to this one too. Oh well.
Here's to the awesome hackers at gbatemp and the hope that they will once again leap to the rescue for us hopeless fans with no hacking skills whatsoever


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 17, 2009)

anybody know how to fix?
or wait 4 a firmware update?
i use m3 real (no work)


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 17, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> anybody know how to fix?
> or wait 4 a firmware update?
> i use m3 real (no work)


M3 real will eventually come out with an update.

But I imagine a fix will appear before that.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Mar 17, 2009)

The fact that this works on nothing leads me to lean more toward this being a bad dump then a protection issue.  I may be wrong though, only time will tell.


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 17, 2009)

Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> The fact that this works on nothing leads me to lean more toward this being a bad dump then a protection issue.  I may be wrong though, only time will tell.



I also thought of that, seeing it's only 22 MB of data in an 64 MB container.
If it's only 22 MB, it should be in an 32 MB container...


----------



## Pikachu025 (Mar 17, 2009)

Definately gonna buy this, sounds really amazing from the reviews.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 17, 2009)

Must be bad when I'm more excited by Henry Hatsworth than Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## FlatFrogger (Mar 17, 2009)

Confirmed not working latest m3 real touchpod fw, 2 black screens.


----------



## liquidsnow2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Patched with DSLAZY arm7 - arm9, and no luck, I get white screens while without this patch I get black screens. Using M3 DS real here, now ill try with g6lite.


----------



## The Mole (Mar 17, 2009)

Well everything even GTA has worked without patching on my Xpress card, will give this a shot and let you know.

UPDATE

No luck i get the white screens also.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 17, 2009)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> Bridgy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not how compression works. But the files in the dump seem fine, but something is wrong with it.


----------



## liquidsnow2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Okei, I just did with g6lite, I get both withe screens, and with the patched one I got the top black and the down one white, quite extrange. Maybe is a new protection.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 17, 2009)

Someone make a new AR code pronto


----------



## htoxad (Mar 17, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Someone make a new AR code pronto


I'll start with 00000000 00000000.
You start with FFFFFFFF FFFFFFFF.

We can have this cracked by the end of the day.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 17, 2009)

did the dumpers never test their dumps?
who makes the release numbers?on every site there are the same 4 the same game.


----------



## Icey (Mar 17, 2009)

Possible bad dump. Oh well It'll just get re-dumped. No big deal. Busy with GTA anyway.


----------



## beethy (Mar 17, 2009)

White screens with Max Crass method also.. R4 YSmenu and R4 1.18

This screams a bad dump.


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 17, 2009)

htoxad said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO!


----------



## funem (Mar 17, 2009)

ds-scene has this listed as a bad dump.....


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 17, 2009)

This release ties march with september 08 in the best month of DS game releases.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> ds-scene has this listed as a bad dump.....



Cool. Well, at least now we know we won't necessarily have to wait for a patch or cheat -- just a new dump.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 17, 2009)

Awww. I wanted to try this game, after seeing all the hype around it.

I wonder if it's really a bad-dump. And it's also pretty strange that it doesn't work on ANY flashcard (GTA:CW did at least start on some of them).
Well, I guess it's probably one, reading that it trims down to 22mb (a bit too less, imho)...


----------



## funem (Mar 17, 2009)

Triforce the admin at ds-scene listed it as a bad dump so I am inclined to go with his judgement....


----------



## Gerinych (Mar 17, 2009)

It doesn't trim to 22MB. Just because they archived it to 22MB doesn't mean there's 42MB worth of empty space.
I tried the rom with Rominator and it didn't trim at all, says that the trim size is the same as its normal size. So, yeah, something to consider.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 17, 2009)

Three dicks have voted for a game that they have obviously not even played... FFS


----------



## Domination (Mar 18, 2009)

It's a bad dump? Awww been itching to play this for ages! Never mind at least I have time to finish GTA and play Valkyrie Profile and Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 18, 2009)

Redump this


----------



## Icey (Mar 18, 2009)

It'll be re-dumped tommarow. Just wait. Go play something else.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 18, 2009)

ah is a bad dump~! i thought the new measurements are so cool doesn't even allow you to boot the game ~!

meanwhile i will be itching with super robot wars K


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Mar 18, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> It'll be re-dumped tommarow. Just wait. Go play something else.


Yeah, especially considering the US version should be available by tomorrow. Either way, there will be a working version soon enough.


----------



## Azadar (Mar 18, 2009)

Listed as Bad Dump not sure why GBAtemp hasn’t told everyone that as well.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 18, 2009)

Who are the retards who have voted for this none working game?


----------



## edwardorito (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL at this rate gbatemp will have an overload and will have to shut down


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 18, 2009)

My head is spinning. So many good releases.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 18, 2009)

edwardorito said:
			
		

> LOL at this rate gbatemp will have an overload and will have to shut down



Go away.


----------



## Raika (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm? According to Gamefaqs the US release date is 17 March, and the Europe release is 20 March, so why is the Europe version dumped first?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 18, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hmm? According to Gamefaqs the US release date is 17 March, and the Europe release is 20 March, so why is the Europe version dumped first?



We Europeans have a time machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not working here on my acekard 2.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 18, 2009)

darn u Europeans for being so brilliant, must... steal.... time ... machine ... blah, gona go watch my telly, not worth the effort


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2009)

hell, this is just A.W.E.S.O.M.E.N.E.S.S
Thank you, XPA!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 18, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Must be bad when I'm more excited by Henry Hatsworth than Pokemon Platinum.


*raises hand*


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Mar 18, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's apparently a bad dump, that's why. We're going to have to wait for a redump, or perhaps the US dump. Whichever comes first.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Mar 18, 2009)

i predict a void century of crappy games after this week


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 18, 2009)

So there will be a redump, right?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 18, 2009)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> So there will be a redump, right?



If it's a bad dump, then yeah.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 18, 2009)

ah looks like a fantastic game but totally looks like a bad dump


----------



## outeRakis (Mar 18, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Smartpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




from what i see.. all  my sources have removed this almost straight after it was announced as a bad dump from ds-scene.net so i am guessing it actually is. i would say lets give it another day.. i am pretty sure the working dump will be released


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2009)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> My head is spinning. So many good releases.



And the most are from Xenophobia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though I'm still waiting for the ReDump from XPA


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 18, 2009)

i`ve found that:
Henry_Hatsworth_In_The_Puzzling_Adventure_EUR_NDS-XPA

but mine is:
3540 - Henry Hatsworth In The Puzzling Adventure (E)(Xenophobia)

is that a new dump?


----------



## T-hug (Mar 18, 2009)

No.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 18, 2009)

Henry_Hatsworth_In_The_Puzzling_Adventure_EUR_REPACK_NDS-XPA


----------



## xjeffyx (Mar 18, 2009)

repack working on cyclo just fine


----------



## derblubber (Mar 18, 2009)

The repack works for me.


----------



## h8uthemost (Mar 18, 2009)

Now this looks to be an interesting game. NP's review really got me interested in this one.


----------



## War (Mar 18, 2009)

For those of you who can't get this game to work on your flashcart:



Spoiler



That's the first puzzle. Figure out how to make it work. See, you're playing the game and you don't even know it!


----------



## xjeffyx (Mar 18, 2009)

i didnt read up much on it i was expecting something along the lines of professor layton. henry hatsworth has 2d elements along with im guessing puzzle aspects. this is gonna be fun times.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 18, 2009)

ARRRGHHH, i can't keep up, Platinum, GTA and now this, now which one to finish first XD


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 18, 2009)

where did u find the repack?can you send me a pm please?


----------



## guitarvadar58 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> where did u find the repack?can you send me a pm please?



i can't seem to find it either on any of my usual sites. anyone mind sending me a pm as well?


----------



## nIxx (Mar 18, 2009)

Guys this site is not for Rom sharing


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 18, 2009)

*dishes out some warnings*

3548 is the repack rom, gonna try it in a bit.  3547 is Broken Sword  & 3545 - Military History Commander Europe At Warb for those interested.  The other releases aren't worth mentioning.


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 18, 2009)

Cant Wait to try this

also Broken sword looks good...


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 18, 2009)

It works, GOOD SHOW!

ITS TEA TIME FOLKS.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 18, 2009)

Oooh my brother was lookign forward to the two history channel games and I'll cross my fingers on the repack of this.


----------



## outeRakis (Mar 18, 2009)

3548 is supposed to be the new release for hatsworth. hold tight everyone. we might hit a jackpot here


----------



## outeRakis (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah its true 3548 is the new release of this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 first comments say no white screens. hold tight guys


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> *dishes out some warnings*
> 
> 3548 is the repack rom, gonna try it in a bit.  3547 is Broken Sword  & 3545 - Military History Commander Europe At Warb for those interested.  The other releases aren't worth mentioning.




3548 isn`t repack its the europe version amd its too 22mb


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, its 3548 now.

Not home to try it, but a few posts confirm it working on R4 1.18. If it works on that it should work everywhere.

IT'S TEA TIME.


----------



## granville (Mar 18, 2009)

The repackaged rom boots just fine in no$gba so I guess this means it's ok and a go. Looks like a truly great little game!


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm.. Seems the repack is out: 	Henry_Hatsworth_In_The_Puzzling_Adventure_EUR_REPACK_NDS-XPA


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 18, 2009)

hey guys works on m3real.
now im happy.hope the game is nice


----------



## outeRakis (Mar 18, 2009)

well just a sidenote inside their .nfo this rom is listed as *Proper* and not *Repack*


----------



## Satangel (Mar 18, 2009)

You've got the repack if it says this text in the NFO, in the section Release Notes:

Our apologies for the previous broken release, the rom gremlins ate some of
the opcodes! Enjoy this working release of the tea drinking puzzle lover!


----------



## outeRakis (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah hehe what i meant was that i think it should be described as proper instead of repack. at least this is how they say it inside the new nfo. no worries tho i have the new version of it no matter how it is called hehe


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 18, 2009)

outeRakis said:
			
		

> yeah hehe what i meant was that i think it should be described as proper instead of repack. at least this is how they say it inside the new nfo. no worries tho i have the new version of it no matter how it is called hehe



If a group re-releases their own title its a repack. if another group does it, its a proper.


----------



## outeRakis (Mar 18, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> outeRakis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fair enough i am just saying what is inside their NFO. as i said i dont mind how it is called i only care it works


----------



## Invalidrobot (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been wanting to play this for months, and now that I have I must say I am indeed a happy lad. :-)


----------

